
Ask HN: What AWS products would you use for a new web app? - adrian_pop
I am planning to start a new project with the following tech specs: php, mysql&#x2F;mongo, nginx, react, git + mobile app (at a later stage)<p>Of course, until the app reaches a testable version, it&#x27;ll be developed locally. But afterwards, I would like to use AWS products to reacth the market.<p>I started to read about various tools, but got overwhelmed with so many informations about various products.<p>Now, the question: if you would start a project with the above specs, what AWS products would you use? How would the perfect AWS stack look for you?<p>Thank you.
======
diehunde
\- RDS for the database system

\- Elastic BeanStalk for the application server

\- For git they have their own hosted service but you can always go with
github/gitlab/bitbucket

\- S3/Cloudfront if you need to host assets

Using the first two you can run a production ready app in a couple of hours
(or minutes once you got some experience)

~~~
adrian_pop
What about deployments, user management and testing?

------
billconan
knowing how expensive aws can be at work, I have decided to stay independent
for my own project as much as possible by only using the vps, so I can switch
infrastructure provider when I want to.

~~~
adrian_pop
I don't care about the costs for now. Free tier would be more than ok for a
period.

~~~
billconan
free tier is only for the vps I think.

